# Super high tide tactics:



## ShoalCatter (Jul 28, 2013)

Does anyone plan on getting out there on an upcoming nice day to see what they can do in the high water? Any suggestions? Last time I did, it was a few years ago and I don't remember anything special. I'm thinking about running up the sloughs into the lakes on St. Joe to fish water that's normally not there. I wonder what the guides will do.


----------



## ShoalCatter (Jul 28, 2013)

This is in reference to the storm surge.


----------

